# MIUI Full-screen camera works on D2



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15219508&postcount=161

You can read through the thread, but this post has the current/best build that works on my D2 running CM7.

Push APK to /system/app, then set permissions to 644 and owner to root/root (basically match setting of other APKs in /system/app.

Pretty cool - starts up and shoots and just works!

Video even recorded (though FC after playback and return to the camera).


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

It is pretty cool. Takes good pics from what I can tell too

Edit: sadly still not quite what I'm looking for


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Neato. I missed widescreen pics.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## T2technology (Jun 11, 2011)

No pictures taken with the camera work.


----------

